# another reason to take your makeup off at night!



## franimal (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont mean to be gross, but i just read this article about what lives in your eyelashes. eewwww

http://www.worsleyschool.net/science/files/eyelash/creatures.html


----------



## mbee (Jan 28, 2007)

ew.  they have creepy little legs.  i do always take off my make up before bed but this makes me not want to ever just pass out again.  blaaah!


----------



## n_c (Jan 28, 2007)

That is gross! Thanks for that.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 28, 2007)

eeeeeeeeewwwwhhhhhhhhh omg i read the first sentence and couldn't take anymore of it.  those little things crawling around my lashes just makes me wanna go wash my eyes out right now!! ewhh


----------



## shopgood (Jan 28, 2007)

lol @ mite poop.
i knew there were creatures living in our eyelashes, but never read about all the little details. it gave me shivers.. gross!!!
even our skin looks disgusting that close up. it's all flaky and crap. ewww *shiver*


----------



## Kim. (Jan 29, 2007)

After reading this I'm really itchy...


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_After reading this I'm really itchy..._

 
lol


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW that is sooo disgusting... i hate any type of worm ... and now im sick to my stomach. lol. grody.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 29, 2007)

The   Beauty Brains  did a thing on this subject.  The mites are supposed to be there, they help clean off dead skin cells and whatever.  Too many = bad, but none = bad as well.  Kinda like all those bacteria and such which live like....everywhere on you.  haha...


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, that's incredibly disgusting.  lol


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 29, 2007)

AUHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Opened, saw a critter, immediately closed site.  This should have a warning label.


----------



## Miss World (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG! I'm too grossed out now :S and kindda scared!! omg the part that said you sleep on a pillow that is a home to dust mites! and now that I've seen this I can't stop itching!!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, how awful!! These things have legs?? That's just gross, bacteria at least have no real legs and tools to eat ...


----------



## Raerae (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_OMG! I'm too grossed out now :S and kindda scared!! omg the part that said you sleep on a pillow that is a home to dust mites! and now that I've seen this I can't stop itching!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeh old mattresses and pillows are FULL of little buggies.  There just so tiny we can't see em =p


----------



## Sanne (Feb 4, 2007)

grosss!!! now I'll even clean my face even after partying when I'm stinkin' drunk and have only one hour left to sleep


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 5, 2007)

You guys do know that if all of the little critters that live on and eat us were to disappear, we'd probably die? Our bodies are designed to work best with symbiotic relationships with other organisms. It's kind of gross to think about, but bacteria and microscopic organisms keep us alive and healthy.


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 6, 2007)

oh i never was my makeup off before bed!
surely you have gross things living on ur body and everywhere anyway?


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 8, 2007)

as long as they're so tiny and almost invisible. i dont mind. haha.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm *RELIGIOUS* about taking my make-up off at night. This article was really good, but it grossed the hell out of me


----------



## Corien (Mar 11, 2007)

Something like that still scares me, even though there living tons off tiny bacteria things on and in our body, I still don't like to actually think about it  Even though it is completely normal


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

O_O

*vigorously scrubs face instantly*


----------



## redambition (Mar 13, 2007)

awwwwwww... i think they're cute!

if they are helping by eating dead skin and stuff, then that's fine with me.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 18, 2007)

Gee thanx! I was on my way to bed when someone provoked me into peeking in. Now I'm got the heeby-jeebies and I don't wanna go to sleep now.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 5, 2020)

franimal said:


> i dont mean to be gross, but i just read this article about what lives in your eyelashes. eewwww
> 
> http://www.worsleyschool.net/science/files/eyelash/creatures.html



I will never understand why people choose to sleep with their makeup on. Take it off ladies for your own sake!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 8, 2020)

Glowingsunshine55 said:


> I will never understand why people choose to sleep with their makeup on. Take it off ladies for your own sake!



Please do not assume everyone on Specktra is a woman. There is at least one active member who is not.


----------

